# Mirante influenzato. Nava secondo portiere.



## admin (25 Ottobre 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Mirante è influenzato. Oggi il secondo portiere del Milan è Nava


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Mirante è influenzato. Oggi il secondo portiere del Milan è Nava


.


----------



## kipstar (25 Ottobre 2022)

beh ...che dire ? bene così....


----------



## Solo (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Mirante è influenzato. Oggi il secondo portiere del Milan è Nava


Quindi oggi espulsione di Tata ahahaha

Ma chi è Nava comunque? Io pensavo il quarto fosse Jungels?


----------



## Dexter (25 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi espulsione di Tata ahahaha
> 
> Ma chi è Nava comunque? Io pensavo il quarto fosse Jungels?


É il figlio di Stefano Nava  si chiama LAPO Francesco Nava  se cacciano Tata amen, sono sicuro che Lapo non é inferiore


----------



## Zenos (25 Ottobre 2022)

Ci pensa Gerry a dare la shakerata...


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Ottobre 2022)

Disagio

lungimiranza bro
Lungimiranza


----------



## Swaitak (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Mirante è influenzato. Oggi il secondo portiere del Milan è Nava


Lapo giocherebbe due partite in poche ore, come nei peggiori calcetto di paese


----------



## Mika (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Mirante è influenzato. Oggi il secondo portiere del Milan è Nava


E' che sfiga.


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2022)

Mi risulta ci sia anche Jungdal in panchina; quindi Nava fa da terzo oggi (e da quinto nelle gerachie).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Ottobre 2022)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------

